# Intern



## eugeniamiller02@gmail.com  (May 21, 2019)

Does anyone know of a clinic accepting interns? Please email me at eugeniamiller02@gmail.com


----------



## soccerdoc33 (May 21, 2019)

Hi Eugenia,
Since I was an online student I never was able to find an on site internship. You can try the following:

AAPC Project Xtern: https://www.aapc.com/medical-coding-jobs/project-xtern/
If you are also an AHIMA member, they have the AHIMA Foundation Apprenticeship: http://www.ahimafoundation.org/prodev/apprentice.aspx
I know plenty of people who used the AAPC Practicode program: https://www.aapc.com/practicode/
I was able to land an internship with CCO.us - online company with internship opportunities: https://www.cco.us/cco-intern-candidate-application/

I hope this helps and GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## soccerdoc33 (May 21, 2019)

Hi Eugenia,

Since I was an online student I never was able to find an on site internship. You can try the following:

AAPC Project Xtern: https://www.aapc.com/medical-coding-jobs/project-xtern/
If you are also an AHIMA member, they have the AHIMA Foundation Apprenticeship: http://www.ahimafoundation.org/prodev/apprentice.aspx
I know plenty of people who used the AAPC Practicode program: https://www.aapc.com/practicode/
I was finally able to land an internship with CCO.us - online company with internship opportunities: https://www.cco.us/cco-intern-candidate-application/

I hope this helps and GOOD LUCK!!


----------

